# emerge problem [solved]

## andi_s

hallo,

ich habe ein etwas nerviges problem:

```
emerge world --deep --update --newuse -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "gnome-base/gvfs[gnome]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- gnome-base/gvfs-1.2.3 (Change USE: +gnome)

(dependency required by "gnome-base/libgnome-2.26.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-db/mysql-gui-tools-5.0_p12-r3" [installed])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])

```

um "world" aktualisieren zu koennen muss ich erstmal

```
emerge -C mysql-gui-tools
```

eingeben - gefolgt von

```

emerge world --deep --update --newuse

emerge mysql-gui-tools

```

die mysql-gui-tools sind '~amd64' (daher kein grund sich zu beschweren), aber dennoch nervt es das ich so vorgehen muss(!?), wenn ich mein system aktuell halten will... zumal ich es auch merkwuerdig finde, das ich mit "world" aufgefordert werde +gnome in die useflags zu nehmen, es aber nach emerge -C und update world auch immer (musste diese prozedur schon mehrmals machen) wunderbar ohne +gnome (was ich nicht will) funktioniert!?

hat da jemand einen tipp (workaround oder mache ich etwas falsch?) oder kann man das als 'bug' bezeichnen, da die mysql-gui-tools sich ja auch ohne das angefordertete use-flag und die angeblichen abhaengigkeiten mergen lassen und auch einwandfrei funktionieren!?

dankeLast edited by andi_s on Tue Feb 02, 2010 2:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi,

hab da grade mal in den Abhängigkeiten nachgeforscht.

```
query-browser?

      ( gnome-extra/gtkhtml:3.14 gnome-base/libgnomeprint:2.2 gnome-base/libgnome )
```

Demnach will das Useflag query-browser von dem mysql-gui-tools wohl ein +gnome haben. Wenn du dieses Useflag auch nicht brauchst sollte ein

```
# echo "mysql-gui-tools -query-browser" >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge -N mysql-gui-tools

```

Abhilfe schaffen.

Grüße

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Die Wurzel des Problems ist glaub in der indirekten Abhängigkeit gnome-base/libgnome selbst. Die will nämlich unbedingt das gnome-USE-Flag:

```
PDEPEND="gnome-base/gvfs[gnome]"
```

Dass er die Abhängigkeit beim separaten Emergen nicht bemängelt, liegt vermutlich daran, dass eine andere Version von gvfs bereits installiert ist. 2.26.0 ist nämlich die einzige Version von libgnome, die diese Abhängigkeit mit sich bringt, so weit ich das sehe. Mein Vorschlag wäre daher: gnome-base/libgnome-2.26.0 in package.mask maskieren oder gnome-base/libgnome-2.28.0 in package.keywords demaskieren.

----------

## andi_s

hallo,

@ChrisJumper

das useflag query-browser benoetige ich leider

@Mr.Anderson

das ist alles, was ich von gnome-base installiert habe (amd64 system):

```

[I--] [  ] gnome-base/gnome-common-2.26.0 (3)

[I--] [  ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.24.3-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.22.3-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.24.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.18.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.8 (0)

[I--] [  ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.24.3-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.24.1 (2)

[I--] [  ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.24.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.20.1.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.18.6 (2.2)

[I--] [  ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.1 (0)

```

also das mit 2.26.0 kann so nicht ganz stimmen, aber vielleicht erledigt sich das problem ja tatsaechlich irgendwann von selbst, wenn libgnome einen versionssprung macht... werde wohl erstmal damit leben muessen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe...

schade - dennoch, danke

----------

## aleph-muc

Hi andi_s,

was passiert denn, wenn du vor dem emerge ein

```
echo gnome-base/gvfs gnome >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

machst?

Gruß

aleph

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *andi_s wrote:*   

> @Mr.Anderson
> 
> das ist alles, was ich von gnome-base installiert habe (amd64 system):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Um. Da habe ich mich verschrieben. Ich meinte, dass bereits eine Version von libgnome installiert ist.

Wie Du siehst, ist gnome-base/libgnome-2.24.1 ja installiert. Bei einem emerge world --deep --update --newuse soll das auf nome-base/libgnome-2.26.0 aktualisiert werden. Mit 2.26.0 kommt auch die Abhängigkeit gvfs[gnome] rein.

Wenn Du hingegen emerge mysql-gui-tools ausführst, wird dabei libgnome-2.24.1 nicht aktualisiert, sondern so belassen.

Daher mein Vorschlag: gnome-base/libgnome-2.26.0 in der package.mask eintragen.

----------

## andi_s

also,

sowohl =gnome-base/libgnome-2.26.0 in der package.mask als auch gnome-base/gvfs gnome in der package.use haben den selben effekt:

```

# emerge world --deep --update --newuse -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=net-libs/libsoup-2.25.1[gnome]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- net-libs/libsoup-2.26.3-r3 (Change USE: +gnome)

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gvfs-1.2.3" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/libgnome-2.24.1" [installed])

(dependency required by "dev-db/mysql-gui-tools-5.0_p12-r3" [installed])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])

```

hmm...

----------

## firefly

öhm jetzt haste eine etwas andere Fehlermeldung  :Wink:  scheinbar muss auch für libsoup das gnome flag gesetzt sein, bzw. du müsstest die neuere version auch maskieren.

----------

## andi_s

ja, habe ich gesehen  :Wink: 

ich habe nun libsoup und gvfs mit gnome-useflag emerged (...) - nun funktioniert auch das world update...

danke.

----------

